# Growing in Northern California climate!



## Nova (Sep 1, 2007)

What up fellow cloud sitters!

First off, i would like to thank this board for the help they gave me in my first grow a year or so back, it was an indoor grow, and out of 5 plants, i netted a little over 4.5lbs, one plant produced almost 3lbs of that! 

However, i no longer have the need to hide my passion as i am a new member to the CC Club! :hubba: 

So, i plan on doing my first outdoor grow and with fall approaching, and winter around the corner, id like to get some information on what are the best strains to get, not necessarily the most yielding, but as far as potency goes. I am able to have up to 10 plants, 6 budding and 4 non-budding, so id really like to mix it up and go 3 and 3. Id like to have 3 high potency plants and 3 high-yielding plants. High-yield plants would be obviously for space cakes, lol!

Im not a first time grower, i still have all the plant nutrients, im not necessarily interested in going hydro yet, a little too much cash for me to get involved in, unless someone has an inexpensive setup that could adequately supply nutrients to 6 plants! 

I figured i still have a few months to plant these beauties before the winter solstice hits!

So for those of you who are guru's at this, that should help give a little bit of an idea as to what strains might work best in the climate im in!

Thanks!


----------



## Nova (Sep 2, 2007)

Nobody has any suggestions?


----------



## MtnMan MJ (Sep 2, 2007)

That is kind of a question you have to answer yourself.  There are many types of high potentcy plants and many types of high yielding plants.  It all depends on personal prefference like: what do you want it to taste like? what kind of high do you want?...etc.  The best suggestion I could give you is check out the seedbanks, they show you a picture of what they're selling and usually a brief description.


----------



## Geter-D1 (Sep 3, 2007)

[quote=MtnMan MJ]That is kind of a question you have to answer yourself. There are many types of high potentcy plants and many types of high yielding plants. It all depends on personal prefference like: what do you want it to taste like? what kind of high do you want?...etc. The best suggestion I could give you is check out the seedbanks, they show you a picture of what they're selling and usually a brief description.[/quote] 

every thing MM said is true ,  if your planting out side i think your awful close to running out of time ????  im presuming if in usa i know you are . good luck ........


----------



## Hick (Sep 3, 2007)

"Outdoors, no' Cal"...the season is quickly coming to and end, nova.
It's either give indoor a run, or wait untill spring to start an OD op'.


----------



## Nova (Sep 4, 2007)

Ahhhh, yes, the season is coming to a very near end....

I think this post is/was better suiter for the strain forum, sorry about the misunderstanding....

while i am worried about yield and potency, id truly rather have potency over yield...I check out Dr. Chronic's and found two very fine strains i would love to grow...

DJ Shorts - True Blueberry
http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?recnumber=1040

Nirvana - Super Girl (Feminised)
http://www.drchronic.com/products.asp?recnumber=971

What are your personal opinions of these strains....?

also, i have opted to start the construction of an outdoor grow room...

Dimensions  12' Long x 8' High x 8' Wide

Now i already have a perfect Metal Halide grow light to spawn the seedlings and get them to grow, i dont think i have a need for a massive light, like a 400w, when my 'vegetative room' will only be a fraction of the 'flower room'. However, for my flower room i am considering a 600w HPS, what are your recomendations for a grow light, wattage and bulb type, and is this the correct bulb type which i think it is, unsure though?

I also have a 22ft high-pressure misting system with a timer that will be installed in the flower to diminish heat but to also keep the plants moist and safe from drying out, all light will be on timers as well...

I figure the plants would go about 1-1.5 month in veg and then get put into the flower room....

Let me know what you all think of this setup, any mods or suggestions please share! I am always open to new ideas and techniques....

Thanks to everyone who has replied already, sorry i wasnt a bit more specific...


----------



## hazewarrior (Sep 10, 2007)

> also, i have opted to start the construction of an outdoor grow room...
> 
> Dimensions 12' Long x 8' High x 8' Wide




Look into a Hoop House. I built one for my vegetables outside.

Here is a link from New Mexico State. Mine was very similar.

*NMSU HOOP HOUSE*


----------

